# Darf ich erklären - meine 1. lokale Domain



## josDesign (7. November 2003)

Also:

Ich habe es jetzt mal geschafft einigermaßen die Grundstruktur zu machen.


Folgende Computer sind nun in meinem lokalen LAN:

*WIN2003SRV1     192.168.0.1*

War mein erster Domaincontroller den ich automatisch konfigurieren lassen habe:
Folgende Dienste laufen auf ihm:

Dateiserver
Anwendungsserver
Domänencontroller
DNS-Server (forward und reverse)
DHCP-Server (aktiv aber nicht in benutzung)
WINS-Server (aktiv für symantec)


*WIN2003SRV2    192.168.0.2*

War mein 2. Domaincontroller den ich mittels Assistent installiert habe als zweiter in der Domäne.
Dienste:

Dateiserver
Druckserver
DNS-Server (falls auf 1. Server ausfällt)

*ROUTER    192.168.0.5*

Ein fli4l linux Router, der mal im groben funktioniert!

* dIE cLIENTEN SIND wINDOWS xp sP1 Professional Rechner!*


Jetzt habe ich die Probleme, das die Gruppenrichtlinien nicht angewendet werden, bzw. sonst auch Fehler vorhanden sind....

am ersten Server steht dauernd in Computerverwaltung->Ereignisanzeige->Anwendung->

Ereignistyp:	Fehler
Ereignisquelle:	Userenv
Ereigniskategorie:	Keine
Ereigniskennung:	1058
Datum:		07.11.2003
Zeit:		20:59:28
Benutzer:		NT-AUTORITÄT\SYSTEM
Computer:	WIN2003SRV1
Beschreibung:
Auf die Datei gpt.ini des Gruppenrichtlinienobjekts CN={31B2F340-016D-11D2-945F-00C04FB984F9},CN=Policies,CN=System,DC=local,DC=net kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Die Datei muss im Pfad <\\local.net\sysvol\local.net\Policies\{31B2F340-016D-11D2-945F-00C04FB984F9}\gpt.ini> vorhanden sein. (Zugriff verweigert ). Die Verarbeitung der Gruppenrichtlinie wird abgebrochen.

Weitere Informationen über die Hilfe- und Supportdienste erhalten Sie unter http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


und darüber:

Ereignistyp:	Fehler
Ereignisquelle:	Userenv
Ereigniskategorie:	Keine
Ereigniskennung:	1030
Datum:		07.11.2003
Zeit:		20:59:28
Benutzer:		NT-AUTORITÄT\SYSTEM
Computer:	WIN2003SRV1
Beschreibung:
Die Abfrage der Liste der Gruppenrichtlinienobjekte ist fehlgeschlagen. Überprüfen Sie das Ereignisprotokoll auf frühere Fehlermeldungen des Richtlinienmoduls, die die Ursache für dieses Problem beschreiben.

Weitere Informationen über die Hilfe- und Supportdienste erhalten Sie unter http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.




KANN mir jemand helfen?

mfg
jos


----------



## Astardes (11. November 2003)

Hat der Router DHCP aktiviert ?

Ich glaube fast das Du 2 DHCP-Server im gleichen Subnetz hast und das funktioniert nicht. Soviel ich weiß darf man nur einen DHCP-Server im Subnetz haben. Entweder ein DHCP ausschalten oder in ein anderes Subnetz werfen.


----------



## x_Red_Eagle_x (15. November 2003)

des mit dem DHCP- Server kann i ehrlich gesagt net glauben, denn soweit ich weiß ist es egal wieviel DHCP- Server man hat.

Nur welcher Rechner von welchem Server die IP bezieht ist die Frage.

Ganz kurz: mehrere DHCP- Server dürften des Problem nicht hervorgerufen haben.

Kann dir zwar nicht genau helfen, würd mich aber eher bei den Domaincontrollern umschauen.


----------



## Eyewitness (28. November 2003)

Mit der Aussage wäre ich mal sehr vorsichtig. Wenn Du Spaß haben willst, kannst Du ja mal in einen beliebigen Betrieb gehen und dort einen neuen DHCP Server zusätzlich aufsetzen. Die Administration wird Dir an die Gurgel springen.

Mehrere DHCP Server sind immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen und sollten nach Möglichkeit nicht eingesetzt werden. Außer sie arbeiten im Clusterbetrieb und sind zentral administriert.


----------



## josDesign (16. Dezember 2003)

danke problem behoben, es lag an einer falschen registryeinstellung


----------



## robertw (9. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
Ich habe genau das gleiche Problem:
 das die Gruppenrichtlinien nicht angewendet werden, bzw. sonst auch Fehler vorhanden sind....

am ersten Server steht dauernd in Computerverwaltung->Ereignisanzeige->Anwendung->

Ereignistyp: Fehler
Ereignisquelle: Userenv
Ereigniskategorie: Keine
Ereigniskennung: 1058
Datum: 07.11.2003
Zeit: 20:59:28
Benutzer: NT-AUTORITÄT\SYSTEM
Computer: WIN2003SRV1
Beschreibung:
Auf die Datei gpt.ini des Gruppenrichtlinienobjekts CN={31B2F340-016D-11D2-945F-00C04FB984F9},CN=Policies,CN=System,DC=local,DC=net kann nicht zugegriffen werden. Die Datei muss im Pfad <\\local.net\sysvol\local.net\Policies\{31B2F340-016D-11D2-945F-00C04FB984F9}\gpt.ini> vorhanden sein. (Zugriff verweigert ). Die Verarbeitung der Gruppenrichtlinie wird abgebrochen.

Hast du schon eine Lösung dafür 
Es gibt bisher keine Lösungen unetr Windows 2003 Server 
Die anderen Lösungszenariien sind alle für XP und Windows 2000 Server.
mfg Robert


----------



## josDesign (9. Januar 2004)

hallo!

Ich habe herausgefunden das ich mich zuviel mit den Einstellungen der GruRiLi gespielt habe. diverse Admineinstellungen, rechte, usw....

Ich habe das problem gelöst indem ich FORMATIERT habe.

Nur nicht zuviel umstellen beim Administrator Account, usw.....

Ein sicheres Passwort für den Administrator, und ich glaube man ist auf der einigermaßen sicheren Seite.

mfg
josDesign

PS: Falls noch mehrere Fragen sind: Mail me!


----------



## DGiesbert (11. Juni 2004)

Ich denke,d er folgende Link sollte weiterhelfen.
http://www.eventid.net/display.asp?eventid=1058&eventno=1752&source=Userenv&phase=1


----------



## Robert Steichele (12. Juni 2004)

Oder mal bei http://www.gruppenrichtlinien.de vorbei schauen.


----------



## josDesign (15. Juni 2004)

ICh habs schon!

Danke an alle für die Hilfe!

Alles läuft nun schon einige Monate komplett stabil ohne Fehler!


----------

